# cost of diesel in france?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone recent noted the price of diesel in france, its about 1.20euro here in ireland


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Last week it was from 1.11 at lelerc to 1.28 on motoryways

regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*price*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-83991-diesel.html+france

or just go to www.google.fr

enter "prix carburant"

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

www.theaa.ie for an approximate guide.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Who cares. its a snip at the price of the mh :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave had a few p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Luxemburg is still the best price, if you can route your way through there. €1.00 / ltr on the way out, €1.01 / ltr on the way back today. The rest of the continent seems to be around €1.20 or so.

Gerald


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Philbre, check out this website. www.prix-carburants,gouv.fr
It gives prices all over France.............Hobey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hobey said:


> Hi Philbre, check out this website. www.prix-carburants,gouv.fr


Make that:

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

Gerald


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

On Monday this week purchased at 1.139 at automated petrol station at Rouen.

Motorway prices 1.25 - 1.29


Andrew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Phil what is the price im Ireand.

dave p


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*i suspect that*

its about 1.20 for diesel and petrol is prob 10c dearer

phil


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: i suspect that*



philbre said:


> its about 1.20 for diesel and petrol is prob 10c dearer


I think you'll find that petrol is about 25c dearer.

Dougie.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Today in South West France, Diesel was 1.09 in Leclerc and 1.20 at a Total garage, in Euros of course!
Ken


----------



## niggle (Jul 7, 2009)

just back from normandy 4 hrs ago  cheapest was le clerk at 118.00 sorry nearly same as uk,, only diff was they dont take out additive to cut proffit margins


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

*cost of diesel in France*

Just back after 4 weeks in France and the cheapest we got was €1.099 in supermarce off motorway (Intermarche??) Keep away from motorway stations as they are up to €1.26+. Fill up anytime you see a price less than €1.14! Enjoy the litres of cheap diesel and wine and bring back as many of both as you can before having to pay the rip off prices back here in Irl!!


----------

